# Wanting to get a 2.5 gallon fish tank but mom and dad won't let me. Help?



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

So my youngest male vt betta is in a 1 gallon fish tank. He has large marble gravel, and silk fake plant, and I recently put a cave in his tank. When I put the cave into his tank I realized it was much to small for him with the cave and plant. As I am only 15, my mom won't let me get a bigger fish tank for him because "he's just a fish. He doesn't need that much space to swim in." Now it's obvious she hasn't done her research on betta fish like I have. What can I do to let her get me a 2.5 gallon fish tank for him?


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

well, a 1 gallon tank definitely isnt the ideal you could make it work, you should probably look into getting a heater as well if you dont already have one. whenever someone says "its just a fish" i say "well youre just a person", tell your mom that keeping a fish in a small bowl is the equivalent of keeping a human in a port a potty. in a 1 gallon you have to do 50% water changes every day, so he dosent die of ammonia poisoning

you can always ask for it as a christmas present or birthday present whatever comes next, but more important than the bigger tank is a heater so you can keep your betta nice and warm


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Bettagirl101 said:


> So my youngest male vt betta is in a 1 gallon fish tank. He has large marble gravel, and silk fake plant, and I recently put a cave in his tank. When I put the cave into his tank I realized it was much to small for him with the cave and plant. As I am only 15, my mom won't let me get a bigger fish tank for him because "he's just a fish. He doesn't need that much space to swim in." Now it's obvious she hasn't done her research on betta fish like I have. What can I do to let her get me a 2.5 gallon fish tank for him?


Maybe pick a few of the information posts on here to show her? Broach the subject in a calm manner. I got a nice 2.5 at Pet Supplies plus for only $11.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

I would also go the route of "Keeping this fish alive and happy helps me become a more responsible person and gives me a good foundation so I have a successful life". If she doesn't bite with this line, prove it further by telling her the truth - show her all the research you did, how more space is beneficial, etc., etc. Also look into the cost analysis of a purchase. Tell her a bigger tank pays for itself in that you do fewer water changes, so water costs go down over the life of the tank. Basically, prove to your parents you are in this for the long haul. If all else fails, ask to do more chores (i.e., get paid).


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I got my 2.5 on Craigslist used for $5


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Can you earn your tank by doing extra chores around the house or doing work for neighbors?

Babysitting?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Actually, you just have to do 1 50% and 1 100% per week. 1 gallons are unideal but you can make it work. Just tell your mom that the bigger tank the less you have to do, and more you can put in. Kritter Keepers are great for an upgrade! The biggest one is 6 gallons and it's probably $12.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok. I'll try all of these and if all else fails I'll use some of the money that I have earned pet sitting. I'll even try using the equivalent thing that CJ was talking about.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

before you do what i said try telling her that a bigger tank will give him an overall better quality of life. dont tell her "shes just a person" if she uses the "its just a fish" argument, that really wont get you anywhere closer to getting a bigger tank... im just a very confrontational person with my family


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Bettagirl101 said:


> Ok. I'll try all of these and if all else fails I'll use some of the money that I have earned pet sitting. I'll even try using the equivalent thing that CJ was talking about.


I think using your own money is probably the route that would be healthiest in the long term.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

I think your right bettaQI. Besides I have a 5 gallon tank that I have my biggest betta in, I paid for the gravel, filter, food, light, thermometer, decorations, and the betta. My mom paid for the tank because at the time I had a turtle. So, yeah, using my own money is probably the best option.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I think it's very positive that you are taking your responsibility seriously early on.

You will have a huge advantage in life compared to people who have not learned to handle their finances and understand the long term effects of their choices.

Who takes care of all the animals while you are away?


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

We have a person that goes to my church. She stays at our house the entire time while we are gone. She takes care of the cat, dog, and both betta's.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

If she says NO to the tank, ask if you can use a storage bin. Most 2.5 gallons are pricy for their small size. if its the price she has an issue with, see if she will buy you a $5 storage bin or see if you can do some chores in exchange for it. I use 2. One is about 20 gallons and houses my baby trapdoor snail army and one CT and a smaller one that has one VT. I like them better then tanks actually because most are longer and not so tall. Heaters won't melt them either.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Tiki which brand do you use?

Are they clear?

Great idea!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

I am switching all my breeders into these nice 3gal tubs they are shallow (plenty of swimming room and pretty clear for plastic  give me a second and i will post a pic of the one i got today...


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok cool. Can't wait to see the pic.


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

To avoid bans on bigger fish tanks I always keep fish in my room, try to keep journeys to the pet store at a minimum and always pay for my own stuff. Hopefully you can get that upgrade!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm 15 as well. I make my money by mowing lawns & cleaning people's houses.. just to give ideas..

another thing you might want to save up for is a heater 
Good luck!


----------



## SparklE fin (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, I just showed my mom I was responisible. I already had 3 dogs so we just made a deal; If I took COMPLETE care if my dogs and get an A+, I'd get any sized tank. However if I fail, I'd have to deal with a 1 gallon. It was hard, and even though I did what she said, my lil betta died before I can get him a new tank


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

SparklE fin said:


> Well, I just showed my mom I was responisible. I already had 3 dogs so we just made a deal; If I took COMPLETE care if my dogs and get an A+, I'd get any sized tank. However if I fail, I'd have to deal with a 1 gallon. It was hard, and even though I did what she said, my lil betta died before I can get him a new tank


that is messed up. ^


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. :/


----------

